# Tire Rotation Lead To Finding A Flat



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Took the Raptor in to Les Schwab tire center (if you don't know about Les Schwab you are missing the best service around)... but anyway. They set out to rotate all 6 wheels for me. Asked them to check one tire that was low and low and behold we found a rusted screw stuck in it, looks like it had been in there a while too - glad we found it before I hit the road. Then as they were working on the other side the manager looks at my truck tire and finds yet another screw - not rusted though. Jeez! Finding two problems like that, my guardian angle was looking out for me. All in all they worked on my rig for about an hour, final cost? Priceless - 0, nothing, nadda.

That my friends is true service and why I always go back to Les Schwab for tires!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yhose type of places are not easy to find anymore. He probably saved you a breakdown.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree, I really missed their service when I lived in Missouri.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y,

Sounds like you did have a streak of good luck sunny . Just think how bad it would have been if both had went out on a trip. Glad they found the problems and took care of you







.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I've had good luck with getting free repairs for nails and the like but the employees would not check another tire, I bring it in for that problem and that problem is all they look at. 
Great service and glad you had everything checked out and fixed. Wow could you imagine one tire taking 2 more with it and a TV tire. Drive slow, your guardian angles are trying to keep up sunny

Bill.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

In my travels the last couple of years I've had 4 flats with the stock Duro tires. 3 were fixed for free by Les Schwab, even with me telling them that I didn't buy the tires from them (There was no Les Schwab in the 4th case, I had to pay to get it fixed at a local Shell gas station).

Les Schwab is great. Which is why I bought my upgraded tires from them...

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know the interesting thing was the manager said so few people rotate or inspect their tires. He commented if they did they wouldn't see all the damaging blowouts. Told me my 6 were wearing very even, but suggested after this year to bring them in for a balance if they showed odd wear patterns.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> You know the interesting thing was the manager said so few people rotate or inspect their tires. He commented if they did they wouldn't see all the damaging blowouts. Told me my 6 were wearing very even, but suggested after this year to bring them in for a balance if they showed odd wear patterns.
> [snapback]95894[/snapback]​


I've wondered about tire rotation on the TT. I searched the forums here and came to the conclusion that it wasn't really necessary. Is there a differing opinion that I didn't find during my search?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I agree, I really missed their service when I lived in Missouri.
> [snapback]95595[/snapback]​


Tell me about it, I live in Missouri....







I visited a Les Schwab in northern CA once and had great service. We have a similar outfit, Dobbs Tire & Auto here, that's where I'm buying my 15" LR D tires this week. Hopefully their service is similar...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy glad to hear that they got you all fixed up
I never hear of them before they sound great
I wish there was one close to me

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Took the Raptor in to Les Schwab tire center (if you don't know about Les Schwab you are missing the best service around)... but anyway. They set out to rotate all 6 wheels for me. Asked them to check one tire that was low and low and behold we found a rusted screw stuck in it, looks like it had been in there a while too - glad we found it before I hit the road. Then as they were working on the other side the manager looks at my truck tire and finds yet another screw - not rusted though. Jeez! Finding two problems like that, my guardian angle was looking out for me. All in all they worked on my rig for about an hour, final cost? Priceless - 0, nothing, nadda.
> 
> That my friends is true service and why I always go back to Les Schwab for tires!
> [snapback]95591[/snapback]​


Love Les Schwab!!

I'm guessing all they said to Y-Guy was "Come see us when you need tires". I can't even count the number of times I've been to Les Schwab and would NEVER consider going anywhere else.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You gotta love Les Schwab!

Even on the rare occasion that they screw up, they fix their mistakes fast, free and without hassle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Being from the Chicago area, I checked out Les Schwab's website and did a quick search for the "nearest" Les Schwab store.........1200 miles away in Idaho!









From the positive feedback, consider yourselves lucky to have a reliable tire store....all we have is deep dish pizza (and the White Sox)!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And we know how reliable deep dish pizza is and the other


----------

